# Looking for history on 'top navajo 2'



## emilydukes (28 June 2016)

Hi, 

I am looking for any information on my pony. He is 14.2 21 years old and grey. German riding pony I believe. 

I bought him from 'Little London' in Canterbury 10 years ago.

He was very nervous of jumping but has a scopey jump and has beautiful paces for dressage.

His sire is 'Top Nonstop' and he is registered to Pferdepass Horse Passport Association.

Any information on his past would be great.

Thank you


----------

